# Hay Bags ? Yes or No?



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I use a metal freezer basket on my fence for hay. My sweet angels are always jumping in it unless it's hooked at the top of the fence. We fear they will try to jump over the fence and break their necks. When my BF puts it at the top of the fence I feel they don't eat as much and there is more waste. In saying that, when I saw the hay bag I thought it would be perfect. On another thread I saw several negative comments about hay bags. It came today but I wasn't sure if I should use it. Advice please....,


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have heard a lot about goats getting caught and hanging themselves, basically suffocating to death. I would not trust one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on the hay bag. I have them and use them as necessary. They are solid bags with a single hole.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have used them now & then in kidding stalls, sturdy ones made for horses.
Not the mesh ones.
A young doe tore a different styled one up at a show; stuck her little horned head through then up & over the top.:wallbang:
Some are a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I only use them at the fair because they are easy to put up and take down but other then that I us a milk create and hook it up a little higher up.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I use a braided one in the pasture hanging on the fence post in the winter til the grass starts to grow. So far I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I take them to shows and fairs because they can be hung on or by basically anything whereas a heavy hayrack needs something study to be mounted on.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Bertnut2 said:


> In saying that, when I saw the hay bag I thought it would be perfect. On another thread I saw several negative comments about hay bags. It came today but I wasn't sure if I should use it. Advice please....,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


What kind of hay bag? Is it the solid one that only has 1 hole roughly in the middle of it? If so, I think that would be ok. The ones to stay away from are the knotted/mesh ones that are easy for the goats to get tangled around their necks.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Someones goat at fair kept getting her head/neck tangled up really badly in her hay bag.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

It's the mesh kind. It has 2 in holes. Here is a picture.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> It's the mesh kind. It has 2 in holes. Here is a picture.
> View attachment 59298
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sounds like it's not a good idea and I should send it back ;0(

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I've used those hay nets and some of the goats chew holes in them. They also try to stand against it and can get a leg caught or stick their heads in the big holes and get stuck...I personally have had not very good luck with them...A friend of mine uses them all around her pasture for her horses and goats and has been fine with them.
Personally, I don't use them anymore.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely don't use that one. I would send it back.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Make sure the hole are not to big or they might hang themselves.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

This is what I use in all my stalls
I have not had any problems what so ever with any of them getting hurt. (Not yet anyways)
I also use it at shows, I bring a section of 4 by 4 square panel to wire or zip tie to the pen then use hooks or clips to hang basket








Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Justice kidd that is a good idea. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

My advice is not to use the mesh tie bags, at least with horned goats. I tried the small size square knot mesh bag and it seemed to work great for a few days. I especially liked that there was very little waste. Then my oldest doe took a swipe at another girl to push her away from the bag and got both her horns stuck in the mesh. Trying to free herself, she became tangled up, but luckily did not get it wrapped around her neck. Luckily, also, I wasn't too far away and I saw it as it happened and was able to get to her before it could get any worse. I went back to using my metal basket feeders. I have pretty much come to accept that goats will always waste hay, whether I like it or not.

kbt


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I use an easy feeder for my does and it works good. I don't think it would be safe with horned goats though. I also made a feed bag feeder for my buckling. I cut square wholes in the front of the bag. Re enforced them with duck tape. Then folded the top down on the inside. Next I took a piece of siding and slipped it inside the bag and nailed the back of the bag to the wall. Just hang it high enough that they don't end up in the bag! Simply pull the front open and fill. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oops. It's called an EZ Feeder. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

